# Love my Graco.



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Graco 3900 Line Lazer.

A great day of striping. The machine never quit.

How do I put our logo in our profile?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

We do lines... said:


> How do I put our logo in our profile?
> 
> Tom


It looks like you already have a picture on your profile page.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

In times of need.. they hire.. just look at the rig you can use!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Look on the bright side when you are at your lowest of low's from the lines you can always pawn it and get by for at least a couple more days.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

and to think i was using this little rickety spraycan holder on 2 wheels. Puts the can upside down.

It worked ok, but probably more expensive using cans all the time :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like that would get old real fast.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

........................


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks like that would get old real fast.


No different than scraping or sanding for weeks... at least its a change of scenery almost everyday.


----------

